# Quick Nav Question



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

I have found a good deal on some nav stuff and i really never seriously considered doing the nav conversion until now. My question is whether the nav system is a simple plug in using the oem wiring going to the factory radio. Are these connections the same or do i need to splice wires and such? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

SoCaLE39 said:


> I have found a good deal on some nav stuff and i really never seriously considered doing the nav conversion until now. My question is whether the nav system is a simple plug in using the oem wiring going to the factory radio. Are these connections the same or do i need to splice wires and such? Thanks in advance!!


Can you let me know the details of your deal or how you plan on installing? I live in L.A. and have been contemplating nav for some time now, although my buddies keep insisting I just get a Thomas guide and learn to read a map.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You need a new wiring harness, among other things... it's not a simple Plug n'Play upgrade.

There are a couple E39 links here:
Virgin NAV retrofit


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

M.Wong said:


> You need a new wiring harness, among other things... it's not a simple Plug n'Play upgrade.
> 
> There are a couple E39 links here:
> Virgin NAV retrofit


Yeah, I had heard that it is a royal PIA and not really worth the $$$!


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

ugh, maybe ill just stick to what ive got cause that seems like a huge PITA just looking at those photos. What is the general costs total and time for install?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

SoCaLE39 said:


> What is the general costs total and time for install?


*Did you look at the links on that site yet? * 


M.Wong said:


> There are a couple E39 links here:
> Virgin NAV retrofit


There are alot of variables. New? Used? 4X3 screen? MKII, MKIII, or MKIV?

A dealer generally will not do the job, so it's all DIY. One of the top E38 DIY/electronic guys took three weekends to do his, and taking apart the dash was easy for him. An MKII with 4X3, with almost all used parts was over $2000.

I had an MKII and 4X3 and would not spend that kind of money for it.

I upgraded to an MKIV and wide screen, selling my old stuff. You're probably looking at over $3000 in parts for that system.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

yeah i think ill save my $3k even with the deal i found, and put that away for the M5 savings account....  Its looks to be very nice but for the price i think its a little much, not to mention the time of getting everything together and installing. I figure if i save that money, im $3k closer to the M5 fund :thumbup: .....lol.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

SoCaLE39 said:


> yeah i think ill save my $3k even with the deal i found, and put that away for the M5 savings account....  Its looks to be very nice but for the price i think its a little much, not to mention the time of getting everything together and installing. I figure if i save that money, im $3k closer to the M5 fund :thumbup: .....lol.


If anyone is interested, I do these installs on the side. Takes me 12 hours for E39.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey Tyrone,

Is $2000 to $3000 in parts the right ballpark? (People often ask, and that was just a guess...) 

I am guessing the MKIV with wide screen is on the higher end. I think Martin is out of the new wide screens for the great deal, so I am not sure how else people would find them new at a bargain price.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

M.Wong said:


> Hey Tyrone,
> 
> Is $2000 to $3000 in parts the right ballpark? (People often ask, and that was just a guess...)
> 
> I am guessing the MKIV with wide screen is on the higher end. I think Martin is out of the new wide screens for the great deal, so I am not sure how else people would find them new at a bargain price.


Sad news! I suppose it was bound to happen sooner or later. He had a remarkable deal going on. The full conversion using Martin's screen/computer package and the rest of the stuff from Vaheh at Crevier came to just over $2700 after tax, so your range is correct. Now that he is out of the screens, sourcing new ones from the dealer will add approximately $1000 to the cost of the retrofit.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Yeah, his site said the only ones left had scratched screens and they were on e-bay, but I think even those sold already!

He sure made the virgin NAV retrofit more reasonable!


----------

